# future dinner



## brown down

a friend of mine is digging out his pond and has been digging out loads of turtles. there were 4 but somehow one managed to get out of the barrel and freed itself lol. unfortunately it was the bigger of the 4. His brother and him have been digging and he told me he could of had 30 plus of them  I told him I would take everyone he has and all he wants in return is some soup! now thats a deal if I ever heard of one!!

going to be flushing these out for the next week or so! I also got the smoker going over the weekend and got 14 trout smoked for hunting season.

I personally have never skun a turtle... bout time i learned! anyone have any pointers as to how to get to the meat from these nasty mean effers.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

@davduckman2010 I think posted about some awhile back. Perhaps he has some input

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Found a video on the tube ...you know you need to actually clean them before "the process" right? that's gunna take a few days...

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ironman123

That was a cool video. Lots of work for that meat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

How does it taste? Never tried turtle before.


----------



## Wildthings

Tony said:


> How does it taste? Never tried turtle before.


I used to get turtle soup at Maison Blanc in downtown New Orleans when I was a youngster. They also sold it canned. My aunt would send me some cans of it for Christmas. Man! it was good!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## HomeBody

Most difficult critter I've ever cleaned. I've heard there are either 5 or 7 kinds of meat on a snapper. There are two nice backstraps on the inside of the top of the shell under a boney cage. Hell to get those out. Gary


----------



## brown down

it def looks like a lot of work but man I can tell you it will be worth it knowing what it tastes like! some of the best tasting soup you'll ever have. a guy we used to hunt with made snapper scrapple.. he caught a lot of them that year and to this day is the best scrapple I have or prob ever will have.

crazy how their hearts still beat like that and the head can still take a chunk out of you. like a rattle snake I've heard of people burying the heads so they don't get bit! the one is a nasty little bugger the other two are as docile as a snapper can get! not sure if they got injured when he was digging with the back hoe or not.. I still can't get over one of them getting out of the 55 gallon drum like that. it was still a good 2 feet for it to climb out.


----------



## DavidDobbs

I had one last year get out of the back of my Chevy 3500 pickup. The only thing in the bed was the bed mat. I found him again about 150 feet from the truck.


----------



## brown down

wow!! really makes you wonder if they can jump lol! I put a ratchet strap around that coffin cooler to make sure no more do a disappearing act!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brown down

found this video I am about to skin these out and was trying to find a way to safely handle and kill them while keeping all of my fingers! pretty cool way to skin them if you ask me!! I think I am just going to shoot them in the head with a .22 to be safe. this is my first time so it should be interesting wish someone was here to film this, it should be comedy gold


----------



## SENC

Please get a video!


----------



## Kevin

Sounds like some of you have captured the elusive Hopping Turtle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brown down

I filmed one of their executions.. I have to figure out how to upload it to here or youtube! bar none the hardest animal I have skin but the water technique worked pretty good!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010

nice haul there jeff lots of good eating in them turtles. i kill them with a blow to the head and slice a small hole in a leg or the neck big enough to get an air chuck in from my air compressor and fill them with air it does the same thing as the water hose blows them up . but with out all that water mess


----------



## SENC

davduckman2010 said:


> nice haul there jeff lots of good eating in them turtles. i kill them with a blow to the head and slice a small hole in a leg or the neck big enough to get an air chuck in from my air compressor and fill them with air it does the same thing as the water hose blows them up . but with out all that water mess


I wanna see a video of that, too!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## davduckman2010

SENC said:


> I wanna see a video of that, too!


lol i think my boys got it on his phone . the first one we did blew its rear end out like a a small bomb  we cut back on the air after that but it was funny

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## brown down

hahahah I had a blow out too, def wasn't expecting the ping pong balls that came flying out either hahahah I guess they are eggs??????????? only two had them so one would have to assume right!???

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## davduckman2010

lol yep them be eggs. ya better wear a face shield next time so you don't put an eye out

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## brown down

I wish I filmed the look on my face when they came flying out 
So I got two big batches of soup. I made one last night and finished the other today! I got 5 lbs of meat off them. got enough for a smaller batch for down the road! man is that stuff good! I forgot how good snapper soup was. its been years since I've had it. without a doubt worth all of that effort getting that meat out. duck do you guys bleed them out. I cut myself bad skinning the last one. damn things don't stop moving! pulled its leg in and my finger across the blade! should have had stitches, just wondering if after I cut the heads off if hanging them for awhile would stop them from moving hours after their heads aren't attached to their bodies anymore!

batch number 1


 

batch number 2


 
canned for later down the road 


 

and some hot sauce to finish it off for the year. couldn't let all of those peppers go to waste.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin

We need a yummy icon. 

Did you turn that segmented pepper mill?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brown down

Kevin said:


> Did you turn that segmented pepper mill?



yea I turned that back when I first joined this site! I made a matching salt and pepper mill along with a bowl and a cutting board. the cutting board is almost toast. back before I learned about wood movement I put end grain to face grain and the result was failed joinery! I can't believe it lasted this long! the other reddish color mill I turned as well! holds a lot more pepper! I believe that one was cebil or however you spell it


----------



## davduckman2010

yummmmmmmmmmmmmmm now that's making me hungry. I might have to thaw a couple bags out this weekend and stew up a giant pot yep ill be throwing in this fresh miataki flush I just picked yesterday this is half of what it was.  I nail them through the tail to a tree for a while after you wack the biteing end off and bleed them

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## brown down

nice calls man!!! are they all short reed calls? that looks like my spalted apple for the top one??? who made that one for you? 

would you be willing to share the wealth as far as shrooms man? no way I will be able to go look for mushrooms this year with that Ahole that killed the state trooper. we still aren't allowed on our land.. 

how long do you let them hang for, lol until they stop moving? Damn hearts were still kicking after about 2 hours crazy to see that, not to mention when I would grab a leg it was like it was seeing me do it minus the head


----------



## davduckman2010

that's a nice spalted apple goose call from out back that hadden made for me. if I find some more chickens or hen of the woods ill send you some. that one been in the fridge a couple days. don't have a dehydrator yet. but if I get some fresh ones ill ship you some they last about a week if its cool out. can get there in 2 days flat rate. pm me your addy just in case. and I seem them snappers heads snapping a day after they where cut off tough little buggers


----------



## brown down

spalted apple is insane, especially curly. I wish I had gotten more of it when I was able to! Its not in my blood to receive anything for free... how about we trade for some smoked trout or some venison jerky! you can do them in the oven just as well. just put it on warm or as low as possible and prop the door open, just a hair and you have a dehydrator! they are one of the nastiest animals I have run across as far as I'll efff your world up if your are careful... I am working on uploading the video but the inter webs are slow today!


----------



## davduckman2010

brown down said:


> spalted apple is insane, especially curly. I wish I had gotten more of it when I was able to! Its not in my blood to receive anything for free... how about we trade for some smoked trout or some venison jerky! you can do them in the oven just as well. just put it on warm or as low as possible and prop the door open, just a hair and you have a dehydrator! they are one of the nastiest animals I have run across as far as I'll efff your world up if your are careful... I am working on uploading the video but the inter webs are slow today!


ill give it a try tonite jeff see what happens . I have been getting these shrooms and sautéing them in olive oil and butter then vacume seal and freeze they keep all winter that way . if you freeze them fresh they end up kinda mushy . let me see what I can come up with


----------



## brown down

sounds good duck I'll Pm you my addy! send me yours as well I have some goodies I'd like to send you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010

lol in a bit cant you see ima choppin shroomshey jeff do you put anything on them after there washed or no strait in the oven


----------



## brown down

hahahah get em packed for me would ya  I woulda thought you had these done for me by now


----------

